# bind9 and sendmail: DSN: Local configuration error [solved]

## zaiyon

I'm using sendmail, whenever I send myself a message locally, it works without problems.

But after including the domain, I get an error message back from my mailserver, here's the relevant part:

(My router/nameserver is paron-01, paron-02 is the mailserver.)

```

The original message was received at Mon, 14 Mar 2005 13:28:54 +0100

from localhost [127.0.0.1]

   ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----

<fhd@zaiyon.ath.cx>

   ----- Transcript of session follows -----

554 5.0.0 MX list for zaiyon.ath.cx. points back to paron-02.zaiyon.ath.cx

554 5.3.5 Local configuration error

```

This is from the log:

```

Mar 14 13:28:53 paron-02 sendmail[11390]: j2ECSrEG011390: from=fhd, size=39, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200503141228.j2ECSrEG011390@paron-02.zaiyon.ath.cx>, relay=fhd@localhost

Mar 14 13:28:53 paron-02 sendmail[11390]: STARTTLS=client, relay=[127.0.0.1], version=TLSv1/SSLv3, verify=FAIL, cipher=DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA, bits=256/256

Mar 14 13:28:53 paron-02 sm-mta[11394]: STARTTLS=server, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1], version=TLSv1/SSLv3, verify=NO, cipher=DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA, bits=256/256

Mar 14 13:28:54 paron-02 sm-mta[11394]: j2ECSrDt011394: from=<fhd@paron-02.zaiyon.ath.cx>, size=345, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200503141228.j2ECSrEG011390@paron-02.zaiyon.ath.cx>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MTA, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1]

Mar 14 13:28:54 paron-02 sendmail[11390]: j2ECSrEG011390: to=fhd@zaiyon.ath.cx, ctladdr=fhd (1000/100), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:01, mailer=relay, pri=30039, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (j2ECSrDt011394 Message accepted for delivery)

Mar 14 13:28:54 paron-02 sm-mta[11396]: j2ECSrDt011394: SYSERR(root): MX list for zaiyon.ath.cx. points back to paron-02.zaiyon.ath.cx

Mar 14 13:28:54 paron-02 sm-mta[11396]: j2ECSrDt011394: to=<fhd@zaiyon.ath.cx>, ctladdr=<fhd@paron-02.zaiyon.ath.cx> (1000/100), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=esmtp, pri=120345, relay=zaiyon.ath.cx., dsn=5.3.5, stat=Local configuration error

Mar 14 13:28:54 paron-02 sm-mta[11396]: j2ECSrDt011394: j2ECSsDs011396: DSN: Local configuration error

Mar 14 13:28:54 paron-02 sm-mta[11396]: j2ECSsDs011396: to="|/usr/adm/bin.sm/procmail #fhd", ctladdr=<fhd@paron-02.zaiyon.ath.cx> (1000/100), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=prog, pri=31664, dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent

```

It seems to be related to my nameserver, so here is my bind9 zone file for zaiyon.ath.cx:

```

$TTL    604800

@ IN    SOA     paron-01.zaiyon.ath.cx. operator.zaiyon.ath.cx. (

                              1         ; Serial

                         604800         ; Refresh

                          86400         ; Retry

                        2419200         ; Expire

                         604800 )       ; Negative Cache TTL

;

@  IN      NS      paron-01.zaiyon.ath.cx.

@  IN      MX      10 paron-02.zaiyon.ath.cx.

paron-01 IN A 192.168.0.1

zion     IN A 192.168.0.2

mephisto IN A 192.168.0.3

paron-02 IN A 192.168.0.4

neoleo   IN A 192.168.0.5

```

tia

----------

## Prompty

check those files

relay-domins , local-host-names 

and yeah well sendmail.mc and cf

EDIT:

AFAIK add your domain to local-host-name  sendmail doesn't know it has to process emial for this domain

restart your sendmail afterwards

----------

## zaiyon

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AFAIK add your domain to local-host-name sendmail doesn't know it has to process emial for this domain
> 
> restart your sendmail afterwards
> ...

 

I did it, but with no result.

Is it probably necessary to makemap hash the file? I got strange results trying so.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> check those files
> 
> relay-domins , local-host-names
> ...

 

Thx for your help, first of all: sendmail has been running stable for several months now, and everything I did was to change some things on my router (who is also the nameserver).

I changed a lot, so it is hard to figure out what it is related to.

I think, that the error message says, that paron-02 (the mailserver) has a local configuration error, while I cannot imagine this, since I changed nothing.

At least the stuff in /etc/mail was not changed at all. Are there probably files in /var which could be responsible for my issues? The filesystem got corrupted not long ago.

Can you tell me, what this problem really means, so that I can confine my problems?

----------

## Prompty

I get that kind of message when a mail loops back to me and sendmail doesn't recognise the domain as his to process .

AKA dns tells sender to send it to paron-2 but he(paron-2) doesn't know he is suppoused to process this domain so he searches for mx for this domain and gets confused while he finds himself there ... desto local configuration error based on dns

cat me your local-host-name , mailertable , and all interesting files your are willing to share

----------

## zaiyon

There is actually no file, I don't want to share.

Probably sendmail.cf because it could cause a bufferoverflow in the forums database  :Very Happy: 

Ok, enough fun, here are some files:

access

```

localhost               RELAY

127.0.0.1               RELAY

192.168.0.2 OK

```

192.168.0.2 is my workstation, I'm using several operating systems, and several MTAs on those, but they all use my mailserver as relay.

local-host-names

```

paron-02

mail

smtp

```

This are not all aliases of the machine, only those I choose to deliver mail with.

sendmail.mc

```

divert(0)dnl

include(`/usr/share/sendmail-cf/m4/cf.m4')dnl

VERSIONID(`$Id: sendmail-procmail.mc,v 1.2 2004/12/07 01:59:31 g2boojum Exp $')dnl

OSTYPE(linux)dnl

DOMAIN(generic)dnl

define(`confAUTH_MECHANISMS', `DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN')dnl

TRUST_AUTH_MECH(`DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN')dnl

define(`confCACERT_PATH', `/etc/mail/certs')dnl

define(`confCACERT', `/etc/mail/certs/cacert.pem')dnl

define(`confSERVER_CERT', `/etc/mail/certs/sendmail.pem')dnl

define(`confSERVER_KEY', `/etc/mail/certs/sendmail.pem')dnl

define(`confCLIENT_CERT', `/etc/mail/certs/sendmail.pem')dnl

define(`confCLIENT_KEY', `/etc/mail/certs/sendmail.pem')dnl

define(`confAUTH_OPTIONS', `A p y')dnl

dnl define(`SMART_HOST',`smtprelay.t-online.de');

FEATURE(`smrsh',`/usr/sbin/smrsh')dnl

FEATURE(`local_lmtp',`/usr/sbin/mail.local')dnl

FEATURE(`local_procmail')dnl

FEATURE(`access_db',`hash -T<TMPF> -o /etc/mail/access.db')dnl

MAILER(local)dnl

MAILER(smtp)dnl

MAILER(procmail)dnl

MASQUERADE_AS(`zaiyon.ath.cx')dnl

```

This are (I believe) all relevant parts.

One thing: I used to have the MX Record "zaiyon.ath.cx", and _not_ "paron-02.zaiyon.ath.cx". 

Someone told me to change this, after I asked him about my problems, so I changed it, creating new problems.

This is what I get with the MX Record "zaiyon.ath.cx":

```

The original message was received at Wed, 16 Mar 2005 18:50:46 +0100

from localhost [127.0.0.1]

   ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----

<fhd@zaiyon.ath.cx>

   ----- Transcript of session follows -----

550 5.1.2 <fhd@zaiyon.ath.cx>... Host unknown (Name server: zaiyon.ath.cx.: no

+data known)

```

Well, the message is quite straight, so I thought it was a good idea to change the MX record...

----------

## Prompty

ok ... you see your local-host-names is wrong 

it should have the following

```

zaiyon.ath.cx

localhost

paron-02.zaiyon.ath.cx

```

well that and other host's recognised by your mailserver

<edit>

your acces i would do so

```

localhost               RELAY

127.0.0.1               RELAY

192.168.0.2           RELAY

zaiyon.ath.cx       RELAY

paron-02.zaiyon.ath.cx  RELAY

```

</edit>

----------

## Prompty

ummm also if paron2 has onlu internal ip  you need to either translate his internal address to a external  or forward ports ( tho I don't know how that will work )

----------

## zaiyon

Yeah, you helped me a lot, it actually WORKS!

I thought there were only postfix freaks around in gentoo forums, its good to meet someone skilled using sendmail  :Wink: 

----------

## Prompty

NP man 

now add [solved] to the topic  :Smile: 

if you need me ,my jid: prompty@jabber.aster.pl

----------

